
Will the Book Survive Generation Text?  - jamesbritt
http://chronicle.com/article/Will-the-Book-Survive/124115/
======
protomyth
Didn't the same article get written around the advent of radio, motion
pictures, and TV? Books are an incredibly dense conveyor of knowledge. In the
hands of a good author they are far superior to a collection of smaller
articles (think unifying theme). Sure, I expect the addition of other media
inside electronic books will probably hurt the paper book, but it is still a
book.

// I really hate every generation writing an article about how the next
generation doesn't understand discipline / concentration.

